# Boiler Short Cycling



## AshlynDL (Nov 13, 2021)

Last year, we moved into a new house with a steam boiler system. We accidentally overfilled the boiler resulting in exceptionally filthy water and major sight glass surging and horrible noises. Shortly after, short cycling began. Whenever there was an automatic call for heat, the boiler would fire for 5-7 minutes and turn off. Like clockwork. The only thing that stopped the short cycle is manually increasing the temp from what it’s set to or turning off the heat. Nobody could figure out the issue; we replaced the pressuretrol, gauge, and thermostat and the short cycling continued. Finally, we replaced the LWCO and the short cycling stopped! I guess the sensor was corroded. Well, this year we had our boiler maintenanced. Shortly after, extremely dirty water and intensely surging sight glass followed and then short cycling again after every auto call for heat. Exact same problem as last year. Our maintenance guy has replaced the thermostat four times to no avail. Should we replace low water cut off again?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

GO TO Heating Help #1 Online Resource for Heating Answers, THIS IS FOR PROFESSIONAL PLUMBERS ONLY !


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------

